# Id this for me please?



## CanadianKeeper (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey everybody...can somebody ID this for me? Sorry about the quality, if you can get it to a smaller image size it becomes much clearer...thanks!

View attachment 44969


----------



## CanadianKeeper (Jan 19, 2005)

View attachment 44971


Thats a better one I think...


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Looks like a red belly to me.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

From that pic it looks like a red belly piranha.


----------



## CanadianKeeper (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank you very much!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Definitly a Red!


----------



## CanadianKeeper (Jan 19, 2005)

Just curious, what do you guys see there that would let you id it right away as a red? I see the obvious red fin underneath, but is that it?


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Red colour on the belly, shape of the fish, especially based on it's size.


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks more Serrasalmus to me


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

rbp


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

head shape is diferent than a rbp..i think its serrasalmus


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

necroxeon said:


> head shape is diferent than a rbp..i think its serrasalmus
> [snapback]861477[/snapback]​


Juvenile Pygo's have a more Serrasalmus-like head shape - only once they mature thet get their typical blunt bulldog face.

Well, ID established (Redbellied Piranha aka. Pygocentrus nattereri), so this thread served its purpose.

*_Topic Closed_*


----------

